# Landlord rep at PRTB



## Greeneye (6 Sep 2018)

Hi, 

I rented my house last year and the tenants were dreadful. I gave them notice to leave as I was selling property due to their behaviour I couldn't see myself continuing to be a landlord, however my ex  ( co-owner of house) initially agreed to sell house but then he refused to sell house, this would be typical behaviour by him. I relet house to new people but previous tenants are now looking for money for breach of contract as I didn't sell house.
Before they left house, I was unable to set up time with them to view house, they kept saying it was not convenient for them. Anyhow when I did see house I found they had ruined it, holes in walls, all the furniture was thrashed and shed roof was even gone. I am now bringing them to court and PRTB have decided to hear our cases together. I have been told that it's pretty unlikely I will get anything as tenants do this kinda thing and get away with it and PRTB is biased in favour of tenants.
My biggest concern is actually seeing these people at the hearing and feel I won't represent myself well, I know I will get upset, these people, who I treated really well and then ruined my home basically and are looking for money off me and PRTB will allow them to get it. Is there any body who advocates or can represent me, other than an expensive solicitor.??
Additionally how is a fine recouped, can it be done in installments, I really don't money to pay a lump-sum.
Any advice would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## noproblem (6 Sep 2018)

I hope you have a video of the thrashed house and also pictures of same. I don't know anyone who specialises on representing the owners of houses that are let (hate the word Landlord) but I really do wish you the best of luck. I'm always amazed with our national television, ie, RTE who, as far as I know have never done programmes on the wanton destruction caused by tenants to other peoples properties. It's widespread and i've witnessed it first hand, many, many, times.


----------



## Greeneye (6 Sep 2018)

Hi noproblem.

I agree about the landlord title the very name I think creates subconscious prejudice.
I have photographs but I think if tenants blew the house up they still can get away with it.
I got notice from PRTB to attend court nxt fridFr, I received it yesterday but they had attached my details instead of tenants details onto the notice. So itsi only today I am seeing the tenants full claim...prtb is an absolute joke.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (6 Sep 2018)

If the house was in the state  you say it was, It would not fit to sell or in a condition to be offered back to tennants,


----------



## Greeneye (6 Sep 2018)

Retired, would you like photographs?
It took me around three weeks to fix up luckily my partner was a builder and was able to repair the damage, I couldn't afford to pay tradesmen. It was not fit for sale or rent when I got the house back. My ex partner refused to agree to sell or let house because he blamed me for getting the tenants, but meanwhile I was left to pay the mortgage and my own rent and fix up house, I was basically forced into letting house out again although I absolutely hate doing that, to see stuff you have worked hard for to be destroyed in such a casual manner by tenants was almost hearbreaheart.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (6 Sep 2018)

Greeneye said:


> Retired, would you like photographs?
> It took me around three weeks to fix up luckily my partner was a builder and was able to repair the damage, I couldn't afford to pay tradesmen. It was not fit for sale or rent when I got the house back. My ex partner refused to agree to sell or let house because he blamed me for getting the tenants, but meanwhile I was left to pay the mortgage and my own rent and fix up house, I was basically forced into letting house out again although I absolutely hate doing that, to see stuff you have worked hard for to be destroyed in such a casual manner by tenants was almost hearbreaheart.


I think we are getting crossed wires ,What i am saying is When you rented it out it was fit for sale when you gave notice you expected normal ware and tare but you were expecting it to be handed back in a such condition to be in a position to put it up for sale straight away,I am on your side on this,


----------



## Greeneye (6 Sep 2018)

Sorry retired, yes good point and you are right.
I apologize it's just anytime I have discussed this issue with people who don't know me it can get very negative and only on tenants side like I am an evil overlord or something, sorry I was bit defensive.


----------



## Bronte (11 Sep 2018)

Yes I'd like to see photographs. You need to make a file. It's a pity that your ex did the repairs with zero payment.  But I assume you have purchased materials from the likes of Woodies etc. Get out your bank statements and show if the rents were being paid on time or not. 

I'm not fully understanding how you evicted them in order to sell and then didn't sell. The PRTB are rightly not going to like that.  So you're going to have to explain it a lot better than you did on here.


----------



## Greeneye (11 Sep 2018)

Hi Brontë, thanks for response. It wasn't my ex who fixed up house after the tenants, that actually gave me a laugh!!
Myself and my partner did the work. My partner is ex builder etc so he is great doing things like that. I did not have the money to employ people to fix up the mess.
As for sale of house. My ex partner, he is co-owner of house, put pressure on me to sell house a month before I even gave tenants their notice. The tenants at same time were extra obnoxious so combining the two situations made up my mind to agree to sell.
I have evidence of my ex's pressure and the refusals of tenants at same time to get rid of a dog in house etc, so hopefully thats some support for me. I also had house valued too after tenants left to give my ex so we could move on selling but the ex refused to co operate because he saw the house after tenants and blamed me for what they did. 
The intention was to sell, I wanted it gone, but my hands were tied.


----------



## Sarenco (11 Sep 2018)

Did you include a sworn statutory declaration of your intention to sell with the notice of termination?  

As others have said, you really need to start building a file of paperwork to show exactly what happened.


----------



## Greeneye (11 Sep 2018)

I did, I am not the only one who owns the house. The other owner wanted the house the house sold, I have evidence of this. 
The tenants at same time my ex was hassling me to sell house were refusing to remove a dog from the house and other things.
Combining the ex's demands together with the behaviour of tenants I thought yup let me out of this situation. So house was going for sale.
It didn't happen my ex stopped communicating so it's impossible to sell in those circumstances. 
I couldn't pay mortgage on the house and pay my own rent so I did what I had to do.
I had every intention of selling the house.


----------



## Sarenco (11 Sep 2018)

I'm not doubting that you intended to sell the property.

But you had to include a statutory declaration - sworn by both property owners - with the notice of termination to this effect.  If you didn't, then the notice of termination would be invalid and your former tenants would have a cross-claim against you.


----------



## Greeneye (11 Sep 2018)

But the other property owner is a hostile party, he wouldn't agree to anything which is why I had to leave the property and let house out.
As the landlord who signed lease with tenants surely then my notice was only needed to terminate lease with only my statutory declaration?
Also the notice states I 'INTEND' selling house. I did intend as I swore but it just didn't work out that way.


----------



## Sarenco (11 Sep 2018)

If the joint-owner of the property didn’t swear the statutory declaration, I don’t see how it could possibly be valid - you couldn’t sell the property on your own, whatever your intent.

It’s a pity you didn’t seek to terminate the tenancy for breach of your tenant’s obligations.


----------



## Greeneye (11 Sep 2018)

I wasn't going to sell the house on my own. Before I issued termination notice or signed declaration the other owner of house was demanding I sold house and I agreed with him to sell house. I have the texts to these conversations copied and submitted to prtb. 
At the time it was agreed between him and I to sell house. I then got the house valued, which I also have documented.
The fact that my ex did not sign the lease or have any landlord duties and both tenants and I agreed that I was landlord led me to believe that he wasn't a party to terminating the agreement.


----------



## Sarenco (11 Sep 2018)

Fair enough but I doubt the RTB will see it that way.

Best of luck.


----------



## Greeneye (11 Sep 2018)

I agree with you. I don't think they will either. It's all documented the intention to sell so I think that proves my case. I could have had them out for breach of obligations I am aware of that, I have plenty of proof for that. However i took this route because that's what I was doing.
Maybe I won't need luck at the adjudication, maybe I will just get fairness. I doubt it though.


----------



## Sarenco (11 Sep 2018)

But the co-owner of the property didn’t swear a declaration of his intention to sell.  That’s your problem.


----------



## Páid (11 Sep 2018)

@Sarenco - Greeneye could be selling his/her interest in the house. From the RTB;



> *Landlord intends to sell the dwelling*
> 
> A Landlord is entitled to terminate a Part 4 tenancy where they intend, within three months after the termination date, to enter into a binding contract for the transfer to another for full consideration of his or her interest in the dwelling or property containing the dwelling.  The notice of termination must be accompanied by a *statutory declaration* which includes a declaration that:-
> 
> ...



Do they need the other owner to make a declaration in this case?


----------



## Greeneye (11 Sep 2018)

Thanks Paid, that was discussed between myself and ex, for him to buy me out or vice versa. I have this conversation documented too.
Sarenco the other owner had no agreement with tenants he said so himself it was up to me to deal with them.


----------



## Sarenco (12 Sep 2018)

Páid said:


> Do they need the other owner to make a declaration in this case?



Yes, in my opinion both owners of the property, as the landlord, would have to swear the declaration.

In this context an “interest” in property refers to title (freehold, leasehold).


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

If the other owner of property is a hostile party and won't co operate in any way regarding the house, how was I going to get him to co sign a lease or termination order or declaration order.
My bank was able to organise a restucture of mortgage with me alone because my ex would not co operate, do you really think this same individual would have gone to a solicitor to have a declaration signed. The banks recognised this non cooperation and didn't penalize me for my ex's non co operation. I would imagine the prtb would too.


----------



## Seagull (12 Sep 2018)

I would advise you to get onto a solicitor right now.


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

Why seagull, for which problem???


----------



## Sarenco (12 Sep 2018)

Greeneye said:


> ...do you really think this same individual would have gone to a solicitor to have a declaration signed.


I’ve really no idea but it’s not your former tenants’ problem.  

The law provides that they must receive a sworn statutory declaration from their landlord - yourself and your ex - if the intention to sell ground is being relied upon to terminate the tenancy.  They didn’t and there’s your problem.


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

My ex partner was not their landlord. He dud not sign any agreement with these people.
He can't be made responsible for something he wasn't even aware was happening. 
If the declaration is void because the other owner of house has not signed a declaration then it would seem the lease then was never valid which could have resulted in my ex going to house and throwing these people onto the street because the lease was invalid and as owner of house he could come and go as he liked.
If that was the case co owners of houses would be doing this all the time.
I believe the law makes room for cases like mine with banks and surely the PRTB follows suit.


----------



## Sarenco (12 Sep 2018)

I don’t see how your ex wasn’t the (co)landlord if he was the (co)owner of the property.

I’m sure your ex could have disputed the validity of the tenancy if he had wanted to.  But apparently he didn’t.

The RTB only have statutory authority to apply statute law as it is written.

I wish you well but I think your tenants have a case that your notice of termination was invalid.  Maybe the RTB will disagree.


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

Serenco I came onto this forum for help. You have given me no advice to help. Instead you have added to the reasons for grounds of invalid notice.
Do you have some association with PRTB. 
I can take advice that I may not want to hear, but sometimes something constructive would be helpful.
Have you read my threads and how badly these people dealt with me because you haven't advised how I might receive some justice for their actions.


----------



## Seagull (12 Sep 2018)

The problem is that if there are issues with the statutory declaration, then the notice was invalid, and the PRTB will automatically find in their favour. You will then have to take a separate case to try and recover the damages. The problem is that they don't allow you to do the sensible thing of deducting what they owe you from what you owe them, and just pay the difference. You have to pay them in full, or you're in contempt, and then get hit with even bigger fines. That's why I suggest you get onto a solicitor to check whether the notice was valid.


----------



## Sophrosyne (12 Sep 2018)

@Greeneye how long did the tenancy last?


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

Seagull thanks for clarifying.
I spoke to a solicitor before I rented out the property who said itsia murky area, in that I couldn't be left paying for an empty house because my ex wouldn't co operate. Not hugely helpful I know.
I think paying a solicitor would just add to costs of what these people will be awarded. I feel defeated before even having my side of things heard. I mean if he could owner won't co operate and agreement was between me and tenants then what was I to do really. Also I explained to the estate agent who found the tenants for me the situation of the house with me and ex and she said it's common and I ad authority to rent house. I was probably naive to believe an estate agent but again it sounds reasonable.
I signed and acted as landlord my ex would not get involved. He wasn't landlord he hadn't paid towards mortgage of house for years, to bring him into the equation was a non runner.
Both the tenants case and mine will be heard at the same sitting, so maybe the offset of monies owed might happen.
Although I don't think common sense will prevail.


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

Sophrosyne it was just over the 12 months, 12 months 2 weeks.
They returned to their own house.
They had been brought to PRTB themselves about eight months prior to my notice by their own tenant on the same grounds by they are bringing me. I don't think this is a co incidence I believe they feel fully qualified now on how to work the prtb to their gain.


----------



## Sophrosyne (12 Sep 2018)

Understand Greeneye, I do not wish to give you false hope, but I think the PRTB would have to look at your position at the date the notice was served.

If you can prove that at that time you genuinely intended to sell, but that subsequently, events outside of your control conspired against that intention.

Good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

I hope so too Sophrosyne.

I hope the documents I have to support my position is enough. 

I think if I get into anymore problems due my ex's conduct I may be facing a higher court for murder!

I haven't much hopes tbh. I just don't think these people should get away with their actions and be rewarded by PRTB. They brought action against me and now it's suggested I can be penalised for someone else's inaction. The grounds are I didn't have intent because the house didn't sell, however I can prove I did have the intent.
I can't wait for it to be over and done with. Justice would be nice and maybe a deterrent to these people.


----------



## Sarenco (12 Sep 2018)

@Greeneye 

I’m sorry if my observations don’t sit well with you - I just try and say it as I see it.

I’ve absolutely no doubt you intended to sell the property - unfortunately, it wasn’t yours alone to sell.  

The intentions of your co-owner were equally relevant and no statutory declaration of his intentions were provided with the notice.  Sorry, that’s just how I see it - perhaps the RTB will take a different view.

I think that @Seagull is absolutely bang on - there are two separate and distinct claims here.  

I think you should concentrate on pulling together whatever documentary evidence you can to show the actual loss caused by your tenants’ failure to observe their obligations.  Your former tenants may succeed in proving that you did not serve a proper notice of termination but you should at least succeed in proving that they did not observe their obligations.

Again, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Greeneye (12 Sep 2018)

Thanks Serenco.

Yes I think I need to ensure I get something for what they did to my house, furniture etc. 

I want to see these people held accountable for what they did.

I am not sure now where this leaves me legally with the person I have in house now. I don't want to just turf him out. My hands are pretty much tied with house. Ex won't agree to rent or sell.

Anyhow thanks for advice and I really hope justice is given at the adjudication and these people aren't awarded just because of a point in law. I played as fair as possible, I even offered them back house when I was reletting. 

Anyhow maybe I lose that battle but maybe win the war.

Thanks.


----------



## Seagull (13 Sep 2018)

What was the period between them moving out and you reletting? The fact that you offered it to them means that you've followed the rules. 
You gave notice because you did intend to sell.
Once you were no longer selling, you offered it to them

Unfortunately, it seems that the PRTB seems to side with tenants in cases where it makes no sense at all.


----------



## Greeneye (13 Sep 2018)

Hi Seagull, it was a three week period after they left that I put house up for re-let. I needed to because I am the only earner in my family and the money just wasn't there to pay mortgage and my own rent. I did ehwh had to be done, the house that was let already had arrears on it and was restructured mortgage, so the bank eas not going to give me any leeway while I waited for my ex to begin communicating or co operating.
I did offer it back.
I did in good faith.
Also I was thinking I have renting most of my life and I am currently renting too and never once did I have a dual landlord. I mean if termination orders are void because all owners of houses eh married couple, don't sign lease or termination order then I would imagine there's a lot of invalid termination orders out there. PRTB did and does not advise that all owners of house sign up to lease and termination order.  
I agree though I feel PRTB assume I am loaded and assume tenants are victims despite the evidence. 
Unfortunately I am stupidly shy in some ways so Idea of talking up in room of people is giving me sleepless nights, I am afraid I won't represent myself well. But I am determined to do it.


----------



## Seagull (13 Sep 2018)

Considering what you stand to lose, you might be better off having a solicitor with you.

Explain to your ex that as a co-owner, any award could well be assigned against him as well as you, and he'd best get off his lazy This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and also attend the hearing.


----------



## Greeneye (13 Sep 2018)

I can't get a solicitor at this point.
As for asking the rx to move his ass eewe that's on ongoing conversation. He won't do it. He had said he wants to lose house, initially to bank so that I basically suffer, he said he didn't care if bank chased him for mortgage because he lives at home now so he wouldn't suffer much. This is what I am dealing with. Impossible situation.


----------



## Sconeandjam (13 Sep 2018)

Greeneye said:


> I can't get a solicitor at this point.
> As for asking the rx to move his ass eewe that's on ongoing conversation. He won't do it. He had said he wants to lose house, initially to bank so that I basically suffer, he said he didn't care if bank chased him for mortgage because he lives at home now so he wouldn't suffer much. This is what I am dealing with. Impossible situation.



There are so many couples in this situation. Your x is really trying to control you and as you are with some else he feels you cannot do anything without him. He will have the bank after him and they can put an attachment order on his wages as well as rtb. He will never be able to get finance if he goes this way.
Get the house in your name if you can afford it. Tell the bank you have been paying a while. you may have to pay off the x but you need legal advice on this.

Do not go in to a hearing without a solicitor(with rtb experience) with you. You will fall at the first hurdle. It is worth every penny and you can offset it against your tax bill. There are a few landlord associations and one advertises solicitors that can help  in your situation.

You can agree a payment plan with your solicitor as long as you stick to it you will be fine. Make sure you submit all your evidence before you attend the hearing(it is court) and the x tenants could say you are not allowed to show what you have with you.
did you allow them to sublet. If not that is another thing against your x tenants.

Get your builder boyfriend to give you an invoice with vat. He must flesh out what he did to repair the house in his invoice as much as he can. His bill can be labour only. You bought the materials to get it back in order. Do not mention he is your partner as you are not allowed to put bills in that are your own. He will be seen as bias. See if he can go with you so he can give verbal evidence(make sure you tell rtb he will be attending the hearing.

You have photographs. Scan them and send them over to rtb. Make a log of all the calls you have and any texts you have with x tenant. If they have been late with rent/anti social etc then put on our log.  Include any text calls that you offered the house back to tenant.
If you get a fine you can appeal that you cannot afford to pay it as you are in your situation family mortgage rent etc...

You have a bill from the agency for advertising the sale etc. Have a chat with them and ask if they would write something extra for you eg state of the house when they viewed to sell. If they let the house out for you then see if they can go with you to the hearing. They would know that your x partner was going for the sale and then changed his mind.

Have your ducks in a row. You have not done the statutory declaration but you did offer the house back. That will reduce the fine somewhat.
X tenants that damage houses should not have the option of going back into a property. What a stupid system we have here.
Hope this helps you some way.


----------



## Greeneye (13 Sep 2018)

Thanks sconeandjam, yes I know the ex is playing a game of punishment, but I didn't meet my current partner until two years..my ex was a spiteful person long before I moved on.

The hearing is in the afternoon. Anyone I was going to bring, such as a solicitor, would have to have been declared to be in attendance before now.

My statements etc have all gone in now.

I only put my claim in two weeks ago and was only notified last Thursday of the X tenants full claim, I only had fri to mon to get my case in order and my response etc to the X tenants claims also. I feel I wasn't given much opportunity to build or get much chance to get advice etc for case. But that's how the prtb roll it seems.

I really don't know what to expect and feel the PRTB will be bias in favour of the
Tenants. I base this on the little notice I was given and the PRTB have said in their letter to me they feel I didn't give tenants enough notice. The tenants aren't flagging this however the PRTB is..so I had to get everything tracked by post to prove tenants got enough notice. 

A solicitor gave me a figure of 10,000 to represent me ...I mean come on...


----------



## Bronte (14 Sep 2018)

My RTB registration is only in my name and I deal solely with everything in relation to the tenancies, I dnt see why I'd need my husband to sign a declaration if we decided to sell, I'd have thought I could do that. If I were going down that oath though I'd check test in advance.

I don't thing you need a solicitor. What you need is to be clear. I fear the fact you've not so far on here given a chronological order of events is not in your favour. Do that now. Have all your receipts, phone logs, email messages, and photographs. Be calm, not emotional, be professional. Don't get into stuff about your ex only in a cold detached relevant way about how he scuppered the house sale.

I don't like the fact you put it back on the market 3 weeks later. That's reeks to me, and it will too for the RTB. Sounds like that's pivotal to your claim.


----------



## Greeneye (14 Sep 2018)

Thanks Bronte, 
I agree about having the co owner having to sign everything I just don't see how that makes sense, for practical reasons.

Yes I know I haven't been very clear here, hopefully the paperwork I put are clearer. They are in chronological order.

I will be as detached as possible today, as much as I can considering the people who thrashed my house are trying to get money from me. 

I know what you mean about the house going on the market quickly but I TV genuinely could not sit waiting for my ex partner to get over his huff and get back to me while I paid for everything. I am only person working in my house hold and tax is due to be paid on rental income. The money was not there. I do have documents to show house arrears and restructured mortgage and hope this will show I am not in a position to pay a mortgage alone on an empty house and that how I acted was in good faith.

Please remember too before I relet the house I offered it back to x tenants before I let to new tenant.


----------



## Páid (14 Sep 2018)

Best of luck with the case.


----------



## Greeneye (14 Sep 2018)

Thanks Paid..I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## T McGibney (14 Sep 2018)

Greeneye said:


> A solicitor gave me a figure of 10,000 to represent me ...I mean come on...



That solicitor clearly was too busy to take you on or didn't want your custom. There are alternatives. Professional representation at a hearing shouldn't cost the colour of €10,000 or anything like it.  Shop around.


----------



## Sconeandjam (14 Sep 2018)

T McGibney said:


> That solicitor clearly was too busy to take you on or didn't want your custom. There are alternatives. Professional representation at a hearing shouldn't cost the colour of €10,000 or anything like it.  Shop around.



I agree with T mcGibney. There are other solicitors that would take it on. Check the landlord association s..I have no connection to them but you can ask for someone to be there. The reason for notification is to make sure the room is suitable for the numbers attending and the hearing assigned an hour.

I was at one hearing and material was sent the night before the hearing and was accepted. The information was all lies so got thrown out anyway. 

If you have extra information ask if it can be included on the day. Mention what it is and ask if it can be noted in the minutes. E.g. Bill for repairs to house, late payment or non payment of rent, text messages etc. 

Good luck today.


----------



## The Horseman (14 Sep 2018)

The RTB will only deal with the details of the eviction (valid or not). I have not fully read all of the comments in the thread to apologies if I am restating anything.

You issued a notice to quit and you had the Statutory declaration issued. As the lease was between you and the tenants you do not need your ex to sign any declaration of intention to sell in the RTB's eyes. If you do sell then you need your ex to complete paperwork for the banks etc but not for RTB purposes.

You mentioned that you offered the property back to the existing tenants once you repaired the work (again apologies if I am incorrect in this).

Based on the above I would consider you have a strong case (obviously this will rely on the evidence you have to hand).

I feel for you in this situation. It takes a certain type of person to be a landlord when you come up against these type of tenants. You need to be strong in yourself and as a previously mentioned you need to treat this as a business transaction, tenants will try to vilify you as the evil landlord but don't take it personal (I appreciate its easier said than done).

Keep us informed of how you get on, there is a wealth of knowledge on here which may help you.


----------



## Greeneye (14 Sep 2018)

Hi everyone and thank you for the supportive advice.

I did join a landlord group to see if I could get help, they were helpful but pretty general and did not give representation at hearings nor recommend solicitors.

I shopped around for solicitors but I felt I couldn't and can't afford to lose money on them and what could be a fine. I kinda thought I will have to cut my potential losses.

It certainly does take a certain type to deal with these kind of people, they really feel entitled to take without question. I hate that attitude, I believe in working for things and not trying to gain at other people's expense so that's triggering my anger. 

I will keep everyone informed and thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Sconeandjam (14 Sep 2018)

Greeneye, even if you say they will only look at eviction bit you can give background as to why you were selling, damage, rent late etc. You still can mention bills,cost you incurred. Try to slip that in as you will have time to have your say.
You can ask the tenants questions in hearings so think about what you want to ask them. Where you good landlord. Did they pay rent on time? All can help. 

Did they damage walls and not repair them before they left. That way the solicitors can see they are not as good as they are trying to make out to be..the whole picture explains why you wanted to sell and make sure you mentioned you offered the house back. Good luck.


----------



## Greeneye (14 Sep 2018)

Thank you everyone for well wishes and advice.

I can't say much about hearing today as the adjudicator won't give his finding until a few weeks.

I don't want to say much in case a PRTB rep reads these threads and I don't want to prejudice my case. I will say it was horrible experience and I hope never to have to go through that again. Having to sit and watch people lie and lie and cry and play victim. They asked why I brought my case, crying how I could do such a thing... they were the ones who brought the case first!!!!


----------



## Sconeandjam (15 Sep 2018)

Funny that....the tears. I wonder if landlords started to cry would get the same response?

I had the same experience and the adjudicator fined us 1k due to her tears.

We Appealed that it was all lies and the case was squashed so fine.

The person showed their true colours at the appeal by getting very angry. We kept asking questions over and over to show what they were really like.
In the appeal is a court setting.. there were 3 judges/3 solicitors one representative for tenant, landlord and other impartial. 
The judge challenged the persons pervious comments which they retracted. I had logs of texts messages etc sent in and some with me on the day.

I don't know if you can pm in this site but you have only a few weeks from outcome. I hope the adjudicator seen through the tears.


----------



## Greeneye (15 Sep 2018)

Hmm. I hope I don't have that experience I want to put this behind me. 

Seeing the devious nasty side of people is never nice.


----------



## Bronte (17 Sep 2018)

https://www.independent.ie/irish-ne...ordeal-with-rentdodging-tenants-37317965.html


----------



## Greeneye (17 Sep 2018)

Gowd..thats not me..thank God..although a lot of similarities. What a nightmares, that kind of drawn out process would have ruined me.


----------



## Bronte (18 Sep 2018)

Well done you on going to the hearing.  Best of luck with it. I think it's good you offered the property back to them after you had to undo your decision to sell.


----------



## Greeneye (18 Sep 2018)

Thanks Bronte.


----------



## SCA911 (26 Oct 2018)

Only just came across this post today and am curious as to how this ended.  Any update on the decision of the RTB?  Was in a slightly similar position a couple of years ago and RTB found in our favour thankfully.


----------



## Greeneye (7 Nov 2018)

Hi, case completed. Absolute farce, however tenants case against me was found to have no basis in truth.
My case it seems was successful, for trashing my house the tenants have to pay me less than 300e, I had few receipts as myself and my partner did repairs ourselves etc.
I don't feel I won anything really, the money doesn't come near to compensating me for my time off work to fix what these people did and the amount of time I put into building my case. I submitted 154 pages and the adjudicator didn't read one page, he announced this at the start of the adjudication. I feel PRTB are a total joke who have complete bias in favour of tenants and unless a landlord can prove without a doubt that a tenant is in the wrong then a landlord may as well just take the hit, unfair as that is.


----------

